# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  چه کامپوننتی برای بهتر شدم ظاهر برنامه ؟؟؟؟

## migrant

اگه بخواهم برنامه هام از این شکل معمولی در بیاد چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟ از کدوم کامپوننت ها استفاده کنم ؟؟؟؟؟ اگه میشه لینک دانلودش رو برام بگذارید و جسارتا طرز استفا ده و نصبش رو . 
من خودم تعریف sui pack رو شنیدم ولی پیدا نکردم . . . .

----------


## vcldeveloper

VCKSkin, Skin, یا SuiPack را در سایت جستجو کنید.

----------

